# Who pooped in the basement



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

Here is the scenario

Client needs bid for feces removal from basement. Somehow it backed up from the city line into the basement through an uncapped pipe level with the floor. Put phone call into city to look into why it happened. Ironically I have noticed the city working with the vac truck lately?!?
Basement is approx 550 sq ft wide open and flat. Feces covers all of the floor approx 1-2 inches. The feces is somewhat frozen. There is no drain that I saw and the water is shut off at the curb. Easy access to basement from front door. I have used xactprm before, but this line item is a bid item. 

1. Give me a rough estimate what you would charge?
2. How would you go about cleaning this up?

I have my doubts I might have bid too low. Feel free to message me if you want to discuss pricing. Thank guys! Pray for snow!:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Geez, what a mess!!

I have never dealt with such a crappy situation:vs_lol: so here's a few thoughts off the top.

Raise holy hell with the city a see if you can get them to do it for free.

Call a local septic system company for ideas or bids.

What ever you do be careful, you have no idea what kind of bacteria and disease is floating in that sludge. 

Certainly $$ potential here...Private client? National?

Nats Pay $75-100 for a soiled toilet...say 3 gallons in a toilet. Calculate gallons on the floor and go from there??

$25 per gallon...there's 7.48 gallons per cubic foot

550x7.48=4114

4114x.125 (1.5 inches average is .125% of a cubic foot)=514 gallons

514x25=12,856

If you're working for some nat taking 30% that leaves you with 9k...maybe a little steep...maybe not. After all it's raw sewage....and after the bulk is gone it will have to be cleaned and disinfected.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

So you have to not just clean it up but also haul it off? say you pumped it out, certainly you couldn't just pump it out into the yard or drain? not sure what type of dump would accept this hazardous waste.


----------



## Steffy (Oct 8, 2016)

I would definitely call a local septic company! Call around for prices.


----------



## Steffy (Oct 8, 2016)

I just realized you're the same guy who commented on my BLM post. Ironically, you are trying to figure out a way to shovel **** while I take 3-5 hours out of my day to make an average of $300 for simple routines without getting my hands dirty. 
Don't knock what I have going on while you are in a such a ****ty situation. 
In all seriousness, start with calling around for estimates. I think you are looking at around 2k to have a company come in.


----------



## WestCOREO (Dec 3, 2014)

That would be a cat3 water cleanup job. The ANSI/IICRC S500 Standard is what you would need to follow to clean it up and prevent yourself from being liable if somebody got sick down the road. Lots of pathogens and parasites to deal with. 

If you are not certified and trained in the cleanup protocols for cat 3 water, you would probably be better off getting a 2nd party bid from an emergency water removal company. If it is 2-3 inches of standing water, it would be several $$$$ for remediation.


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

IPS said:


> Here is the scenario
> 
> Client needs bid for feces removal from basement. Somehow it backed up from the city line into the basement through an uncapped pipe level with the floor. Put phone call into city to look into why it happened. Ironically I have noticed the city working with the vac truck lately?!?
> Basement is approx 550 sq ft wide open and flat. Feces covers all of the floor approx 1-2 inches. The feces is somewhat frozen. There is no drain that I saw and the water is shut off at the curb. Easy access to basement from front door. I have used xactprm before, but this line item is a bid item.
> ...


4-5 K and the best person to remove it would be a septic tank company. I had one of these a while back and that is what I did and how much.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Smells like $$ to me  watch for the white rats though!!

We are certified and have our own pumping system and charge $30sf for up to 4" depth nor does it include any structural, hvac, electrical removal. Remember EVERYTHING the sludge touches has to be removed. 

Hint#2: have a hygienist test for hepatitis and hiv before start of removal and make sure your workers are up to date on immunizations. 

Now get to work!


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't forget to bid cutting the floor and installing a back flow preventer, or depending on frost depth there bid to dig it up out front and install the back flow....EZ $$$$


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Steffy said:


> . . .you are trying to figure out a way to shovel **** while I take 3-5 hours out of my day to make an average of $300 for simple routines without getting my hands dirty.
> Don't knock what I have going on while you are in a such a ****ty situation. . .


This scenario is exactly what you are not getting Steffy - I would take one of these jobs per month over 30 of your BLM routines, would spend less time contracting & coordinating the work then you would spend on uploading alone, and after all is said & done, my hands would never have gotten dirty or cold & I would be putting at least as much (if not much, much more)_ profit_ in my pocket at the end of the month.

Work smarter, not harder.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Yeah, my buddy with a toilet rental company*



PropPresPro said:


> This scenario is exactly what you are not getting Steffy - I would take one of these jobs per month over 30 of your BLM routines, would spend less time contracting & coordinating the work then you would spend on uploading alone, and after all is said & done, my hands would never have gotten dirty or cold & I would putting at least as much (if not much, much more)_ profit_ in my pocket at the end of the month.
> 
> Work smarter, not harder.


would suck that up for a couple hundred,I'd give him twice what he asked and I would come out smelling like a..........well I guess I would still smell the same, but you get the point.


----------

